# Acces FTP



## v.caron.94 (14 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Airport Extreme. J'ai deux ordinateurs connectés en réseau (un PC via Ethernet et un MacBook en wifi). Je souhaite créer un serveur FTP sur mon PC (10.0.1.2). Mon problème est au niveau de laccès de mon serveur sur internet. J'ai bien ouvert le port 21, qui est celui du serveur, mais il n'est pas pour autant accessible depuis internet. Je ne peut même pas m'y connecter depuis mon MacBook, qui est pourtant connecté sur mon réseau.

Cela fait plusieurs jours que j'essais de résoudre ce problème...

Merci!


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir

Ton problème se situe au niveau de ton routeur (i.e. ta box ou ta borne Airport, selon la configuration que tu as retenue).

Lorsqu'une requête provenant d'Internet se présente, par défaut il ne sait pas vers quel destinataire de ton réseau local l'acheminer.

Il faut donc effectuer le réglage, en inscrivant l'adresse IP locale de ce destinataire dans le paramètre "DMZ" (pour "zone démilitarisée") de ton routeur.


----------



## v.caron.94 (15 Janvier 2011)

et ou ce situe ce paramètre dans la borne airport?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h17 ----------

S'agit-il du paramètre NAT? si oui, jai essayé et ça n'a pas fonctionné... jai bien saisis l'IP par défaut (10.0.1.2), qui se trouve a être l'IP de mon serveur mais ça ne change rien... je ne peu toujours pas me conecté a mon serveur que ce sois par internet ou bien en local!


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Janvier 2011)

- Ouvrir l'Utilitaire AirPort (situé dans le dossier /Applications/Utilitaires/) ;
- sélectionner l'AirPort et cliquer sur «*Configuration manuelle » puis sur « Internet » ;
- dans la sous rubrique NAT, cliquer sur « activer l'hôte par défaut » ;
- saisir l'IP de la machine à rendre accessible depuis Internet.

L'adresse IP qu'on doit utiliser depuis Internet pour se connecter à la machine est celle du modem, fournie par le FAI.


----------



## v.caron.94 (15 Janvier 2011)

J'ai déjà tout fait cela et il y a aucun changements...


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Janvier 2011)

On a parlé de la DMZ de ta borne. Mais ton modem a peut-être aussi une DMZ à configurer (auquel cas c'est l'adresse WAN de l'Airport qu'il faut lui indiquer).

D'autre part, pour tester l'accès à ton serveur il est préférable de le faire depuis une autre connexion à Internet.


----------



## v.caron.94 (15 Janvier 2011)

et je fait comment pour aller modifier les paramètres de mon modem?


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Janvier 2011)

v.caron.94 a dit:


> et je fait comment pour aller modifier les paramètres de mon modem?


Ça dépend de sa marque, de son modèle, et du mode de fonctionnement que tu as choisi.

Son réglage se fait généralement à partir d'une console d'administration accessible depuis un navigateur Internet. Tout doit être indiqué dans son mode d'emploi.


----------



## v.caron.94 (15 Janvier 2011)

parfait! je vérifie cela!
pour ce qui est de l'adresse WAN du routeur, je la trouve ou?


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Janvier 2011)

v.caron.94 a dit:


> pour ce qui est de l'adresse WAN du routeur, je la trouve ou?


C'est ton FAI qui te la fournit, mais certains serveurs Internet peuvent te l'indiquer. Par exemple celui-ci.

Par contre, cette adresse risque de changer tous les jours si ton abonnement ne prévoit pas une IP fixe.


----------



## v.caron.94 (15 Janvier 2011)

bon... j'ai trouvé! il suffisait de redémarrer mon modem.
Mais ca na rien changé!

Donc j'ai un serveur FTP sur un PC (10.0.1.2)
J'ai ouvert le port 21 sur mon routeur et j'ai activé le mode NAT et inscrit l'IP par défaut (10.0.1.2)
J'ai tout redémarré et il n'y a aucun changements.

Tu as d'autres idées ou bien c'est moi qui suis vraiment nul?!:rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Janvier 2011)

Si tu utilises l'Airport comme routeur NAT, je doute que le modem puisse voir ton PC avec sa véritable adresse IP.

Il y a de fortes chances que la configuration nécessaire soit du type :
	
	



```
Internet
             [COLOR="Purple"]|
             |[/COLOR]
  +----------+----------+
  | WAN = 80.110.20.65  |
  |                     |  Box
  | (DMZ = [COLOR="DarkRed"]192.168.0.2[/COLOR]) |
  |                     |
  | LAN = 192.168.0.1   |
  +----------+----------+
             [COLOR="Purple"]|
             |[/COLOR]
  +----------+----------+
  | WAN = [COLOR="DarkRed"]192.168.0.2[/COLOR]   |
  |                     |  Airport
  | (DMZ = [COLOR="Blue"]10.0.1.2[/COLOR])    |
  |                     |
  | LAN = 10.0.1.1      |
  +---+-------------+---+
      [COLOR="Purple"]|[/COLOR]             |
      [COLOR="Purple"]|[/COLOR]             |
+-----+-----+       |
| [COLOR="Blue"]10.0.1.2[/COLOR]  | PC    |
+-----------+       |
                    |
              +-----+-----+
              | 10.0.1.3  | Mac
              +-----------+
```
Bref, repère l'adresse WAN de l'Airport pour la mettre dans la DMZ du modem, puis l'adresse du PC pour la mettre dans la DMZ de l'Airport.


----------



## v.caron.94 (15 Janvier 2011)

ah daccord! Je voudrais bien modifier les paramètres mais apparemment, selon ce que j'ai lu, le fabricant du modem bloquerait l'acces a la configuration pour éviter le piratage ou je ne sais trop quoi...
Marque: Arris
Model: TM502G


----------

